# Double Nuc Box Feeder Advice Needed



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Gallon cans above the inner cover hole, surrounded by an empty hive body.


----------



## honeydrunkapiaries (Oct 16, 2013)

Im curious Michael where do you get gallon cans? Ive looked at a few places and nothing seems to be economical $13-20


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Did you look in the paint section at Home Depot or Lowe's?

In one of the other posts, Lowe's has food grade plastic pails.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I bought mine from a supply company I found online. I have bought them from paint stores like Sherwin Williams. Get epoxy lined.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

I've purchase the epoxy lined ones Palmer speaks of at Home Depot for about $6.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Are the cans you are talking about metal epoxy lined paint cans with plastic lids?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Plain metal cans with metal friction fit covers. Where do you go to buy paint? They usually have empty cans. Auto parts stores usually have empty cans. You can buy them by the case online. Get epoxy lined without ears or bails. 

First one I came to...

houseofcans.com

1830-34 Gallon Epoxy Lined Paint Can with Lid 1 Case (34) $98.26


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank You


----------



## redfoxes8 (Jun 29, 2016)

Michael Palmer said:


> Plain metal cans with metal friction fit covers. Where do you go to buy paint? They usually have empty cans. Auto parts stores usually have empty cans. You can buy them by the case online. Get epoxy lined without ears or bails.
> 
> First one I came to...
> 
> ...


How many holes do you put in the bottom? Size of holes?


----------



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

Four or five tiny holes in the lid and turn it upside down on two 3/4 X3/4 pieces of wood sitting on the frames cover with a super and lid.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I use 5 or 6, 6p nail holes. Only 4 holes if you use 8p nails.


----------



## redfoxes8 (Jun 29, 2016)

Michael Palmer said:


> I use 5 or 6, 6p nail holes. Only 4 holes if you use 8p nails.


Thank you, Michael, do you use the bottom of the paint cans or close the lids tight and flip the cans over. I'd think flipping the cans over would be a hassel and possible leaking if not closed right


----------



## AJ7 (Aug 26, 2015)

holes have to be in the lid in order to fill and turn over to create the vacuum


----------



## orthoman (Feb 23, 2013)

redfoxes8 said:


> Thank you, Michael, do you use the bottom of the paint cans or close the lids tight and flip the cans over. I'd think flipping the cans over would be a hassel and possible leaking if not closed right


How would you fill the paint can if you had holes in the bottom of the can? Put holes in the top of the can, fill the can and flip it over just like you would with a mason jar type feeder


----------



## redfoxes8 (Jun 29, 2016)

Yeah, i didn't think about the filling process and vacuum. I just wanted to make sure i had all the answers before I put holes in the can. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

redfoxes8 said:


> Thank you, Michael, do you use the bottom of the paint cans or close the lids tight and flip the cans over. I'd think flipping the cans over would be a hassel and possible leaking if not closed right


Try re-filling cans with holes in the bottom. 

Yes, the holes go in the cover, band the can is flipped onto shims above the feed hole in the inner cover, or directly on the top bars...which I favor, as I can add up to 5 gallons if needed, and the bees cluster on the cans and warm the syrup.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

MTN-Bees said:


> I'm going to be starting with Double Nuc Boxes this summer. The design is a divided deep hive body, except the entrances are on the same side.
> 
> I'm looking for feeders for these nuc boxes.
> 
> ...


Im going to start some packages off in my double nuc hive also. Dadant sells a nuc feeder thats on top. Its solit into to fill bays a floating platform for each and they siliconed all the joints. Pretty typical the bees climb up thru the middle and crawl into whichever bay they want. Go take a look.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Billboard said:


> Im going to start some packages off in my double nuc hive also. Dadant sells a nuc feeder thats on top. Its solit into to fill bays a floating platform for each and they siliconed all the joints. Pretty typical the bees climb up thru the middle and crawl into whichever bay they want. Go take a look.


I have all is used frame feeders


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Ceracell makes a nice feeder for nucs, based on their full sized design. The space between the two tubs can get a fair amount of comb built in it so one needs to make sure the queen is not up there when removing it for inspections. That said, I bet MTN-Bees figured his solution out a long time ago.


----------

